# Mansfield F360



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Recently some guy had this Mansfield Guitar for sale. I asked him how old it was and he said he bought it 4 years ago at a pawn shop and the owner of the shop told him it was new. He was looking for a guitar to learn to play guitar on. 
The guitar is a Made in Japan Mansfield F360 . There is very little info anywhere on these guitars but I am certain it is older than 4 years. 
Does anybody here know anything about these Mansfield Guitars or the F360 model? 

Thanks,
Dino


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.peate.com/Mansfield.html


----------

